# My Haunted Garage



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

For some that know me I have run a haunted house each year in my large garage and driveway. This year we moved the event to a trail in the woods across a creek etc. The haunted trail was this past Saturday and I got a lot of feedback on how different it was from the Haunted House and most liked it better. The age group is 10 years and older for the most part.

I am toying with setting up something small in my front garage 2 car with about 4 rooms. I have all the walls and props its just a matter of putting it together rather quickly. My issue is the younger kids ages 5 - 10 I am just not sure what is too much for them. I am not a huge blood and gore fan so I don't have much of that anyway mostly skulls skeletons snakes spiders other monster type heads and masks witch mummy...

Thanks


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

We have the same situation here. And this is what we have done, see pics here.Pictures by Bozz-7 - Photobucket


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Bozz, looks like you basically setup the scare for the younger crowd. Nice job!


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Bozz, looks like you basically setup the scare for the younger crowd. Nice job!


Thanks, yeah we have a PG-13 type scare here avg. age 8 in my hood, and we can crank it up a notch for the older teens (gosh if only we had more of them)if they want it, but around here we still have to beg most people to enter. We just try to be scary and creepy but not too lame for the diehard thats our goal anyhow. We have some good noise makers and pop-outs so we can still startle the oldies....lol.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a similar haunt in my garage. I built the frame from PVC so it's easy to store for the winter. It's a continuous work in progress (like everyone else's). It's not too scary since it's all static props, but the fact that it's dark and they don't know whats around each corner gives it that unknown scare effect. I'm taking this year off so I can actually go out and see some other neighborhood haunts. There's one near me that is absolutely amazing. www.davisgraveyard.com. My goal is to eventually have the haunt wrap around the house and use the backyard for the big scares and keep the garage for the younger ToT's.

Nice work. I love the wood slats. I need to find some old pallets so I can do that too.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

The scares for the younger crowd always make me smile more. Without offending anyone of teenage age, i find those aged kids to be the usual's who break things in the haunt for laughs. I don't have the experience but this is what i've seen working with my wifes cousin who does a big 2 car garage haunt each year. This year is our first garage haunt. I think the scariest noise i got in my haunt is a chainsaw going off every once in awhile. Not sure if the under 11 crowd will be ok with that but we will see. My son loves this stuff and he is only 7 so who knows


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I never did a gore haunt either, and I disagree with the haunters whom I've heard say "the heck with the youngest, it's a haunted house and they can stay out". I want to not only scare the heck out of the ones who want to be scared, but I also want to encourage the love of haunting in the next generations. Traumatizing some too young kid into never wanting to go to a haunted house again isn't going to do that. I always set up a separate toddler zone with inflatables and blow molds, and made it possible for anyone not wanting to go through the haunt to walk directly to the candy tent. 
As to a direct answer to your question of how much is too much, there is no answer. Even simple scares can be too much for some adults, use your best judgement and watch the reactions this year.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmmm someone dug up an old thread.... I Still haven't done the front garage for the younger ones. I have the annual haunted trail this Saturday. One issue I have is the culdesac I am in I only get 35 or so trick or treaters on a good year so that makes me think why do this for so few. The yard is always done fairly well lots of comments its not hard since almost no one else in my area with the exception of about 5 other homes do anything at all decorating their homes or yards for Halloween. The kids normally comment on the decor they like it which makes me smile. I know when I grew up we rarely ever saw any place decorated or have a yard or garage haunt.


----------

